# telling the difference



## djsmokey (Nov 8, 2006)

6 out of 8 of my plants have little pollen sacks there was a little bit of disruption during the dark cylcle so i think they might be hermie.how do i know if they are hermie or not?


----------



## Mutt (Nov 9, 2006)

Here is a thread for you.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2026


----------



## djsmokey (Nov 9, 2006)

i had actually looked at that thread already but i am a first time grower and still confused my plants have got white tips on the top and little balls so id say there hermie but i dont know.
how wud i tell the difference between a male and hermie?
can i leave a hermie in wit a female?
wat kinda difference in yield and strength can i expect?


----------



## Mutt (Nov 9, 2006)

I wish you could post a picture. That would be an immense help.
Seeded bud will always be weaker than sens. bud. but it will still get ya high.
The problem with growing a hermie out with another female is that the hermie pollen will also pollenate the good female. I don't care how many balls you pick off the pollen will still seed some of the bud on the female.
Its all in what you want to do. Just the seeds will be worthless.


----------



## djsmokey (Nov 9, 2006)

ok thanx mutt so if it has white tips and little balls does that mean its hermie?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 10, 2006)

djsmokey said:
			
		

> ok thanx mutt so if it has white tips and little balls does that mean its hermie?


*Well seeing how Mutt isn't up this early let me see if i can't help ya out.   If you are seeing both white hairs and balls then you have a hermie. How far are you into flower? *


----------



## djsmokey (Nov 10, 2006)

i am about 3 weeks into flowering.if i stressed out my plants which im pretty sure i did will they all turn hermie or will there be males to?shud i take off the little balls?


----------



## turfsire (Nov 14, 2006)

shake those ball's djsmokey


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 15, 2006)

hey here are some pic of both plants to help you out:joint:


----------

